# iPhone 6* & Apple Watch Discussion!



## ChrisM (Sep 9, 2014)

With the apple event now less then 10 hours away what do you think the future will hold for the *iPhone 6?

Will you be buying one? (I will)

You can watch the live steam here: http://www.apple.com/live/?cid=wwa-us-kwg-features-com

I might be a little over prepared.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 9, 2014)

I do not know or care. I can't think of one thing that a phone _needs_ that doesn't already exist.

Probably boast more powerful hardware to accommodate a heavier interface. Probably be slimmer or utilize some new display. Maybe limited edition colors.

I guess we'll find out in 10 hours?


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 9, 2014)

I've never owned an Apple device before but I've known enough Apple fanboys who complain about Apple enough to not ever want one.  :lol:


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 9, 2014)

The new iphone 6 is the best iphone since the last iphone.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm rich and I love iPhone.


----------



## sv01 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't care!


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 9, 2014)

Well you can tell their stream is bogged down...

The video freezes and this appears: 

Sigh....


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 9, 2014)

The iWatch is real!


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 9, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> The iWatch is real!


No it's not - it's called Apple Watch  

And frankly it's pretty disappointing.  Forgot all those wraparound OLED screens - it's just like other smartwatches.  

Actually, no - it's worse.  To _do_ anything with it, you have to also have an iPhone with you.  Not just "be in Wifi" or "have a phone to tether to" - no, it has to be an iPhone, and specifically a pretty recent one.  Without the phone - and if I have the phone, why do I need a watch? - the device has pretty limited functionality.

Sure, it's fancy and polished but - $350?  Every critique prior to release is still accurate.  Without iPhone, it's just a very fancy FitBit.  With iPhone, it's a toy.

I do think it will find a home among pretentious emo teens.  "Oh, I can feel my boyfriend's heartbeat on my wrist - his ACTUAL HEARTBEAT!"  When they announced that I about fell out of my chair laughing.

BTW, what was with all the comparisons to the original iPhone?  I swear that most the numbers were "compared to the original iPhone" - which makes me suspect the 6 is not much more impressive than the 5S.

Today was a big "meh", which is what I expected.  Apple has been stuck in neutral innovation-wise since the iPhone 3GS, really...other than faster/smaller/sleeker, the current iPhone and iPad are not that much different than they ever were.

Which is OK - I like my iPhone, though mainly because it's from work and free.  Apple's mobile devices work OK and last and for what I need, they're fine.

I do wish their crack engineers would somehow surmount the inscrutable engineering problem of taking the video playlists feature from the iPod Classic and somehow, somewhat, through some miracle manhattan project, include that feature in iOS.


----------



## danni (Sep 9, 2014)

I was actully pretty hyped to see the watch, but man, disappointed to say the least.

The price tag is just too big, and due to stream issues, I did'nt hear about battery life?
And the need for and iPhone just killed it completely.

I really like the new moto 360, but only power for 1 day, kinda blows...


----------



## mojeda (Sep 9, 2014)

danni said:


> I was actully pretty hyped to see the watch, but man, disappointed to say the least.
> 
> 
> The price tag is just too big, and due to stream issues, I did'nt hear about battery life?
> ...


I like the moto360 as well, however I'm wondering exactly how much they were using the watch before they said ~12 hours only.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 10, 2014)

Really nice Apple watch!!!1111 it must have longer battery life than a normal watch, right?????

Also, I heard ApplePay is going to be just as _secured_ as iCloud!!!11111


----------



## AMDbuilder (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, I finally got around to watching the keynote and have a few thoughts on the subject:


You couldn't live stream the keynote on PC - I guess they don't want my business or aren't smart enough to figure out how to do it (Yes, I know about VLC workaround)
Couldn't have said it better: http://imgur.com/gallery/Vge3M7S

Apple Watch - I'll be keeping my Pebble in addition to looking better it dosn't require a phone
That being said I will be upgrading, granted I usually upgrade every other year and don't feel like switching this year.  The 2016 iPhone should equally ground breaking at least


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 12, 2014)

Had some issues with my address which I was able to get fixed after almost 2 hours on hold. My Po Box address got put in there some how as the shipping address while ordering.. 



So who else ordered the iPhone 6*?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 12, 2014)

Somebody linked this the other day, and it seems appropriate >_>







But trolling aside - what makes the device worth the pricetag, other than paying for the fruit logo?


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 12, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> But trolling aside - what makes the device worth the pricetag, other than paying for the fruit logo?


App ecosystem, integration with other Apple products and services, having a lot of iTunes content, etc.

Just buying a phone all by itself if you've never used any Apple services and own no other Apple gear - no, not based on specs/features.  But for some people who've invested in the Apple world, the logo has value.

(And by specs I mean the ones that matter/are visible - storage, camera specs, battery life, etc., not something intangible like how much RAM it has).


----------



## Serveo (Sep 12, 2014)

I owned all iPhones since the 4 but this time I'm passing. Unless NFC might kick in in Europe but there is nothing new, even the design is bleh. I'm an Apple fanboy but sadly innovation has stopped. What about the Apple Watch? I don't see the added value, I prefer my ticking MK's (-;


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2014)

Unsure what underwhelms me more, Apple crap or Google crap.

The whole watch movement cracks me up.  Most of us stopped wearing and caring about watches many years ago when the clock function was built prominently into phones.  Back around when Blackberry was all the rage.

So I need electronic handcuffs, I mean a watch to e-lert me of everything I shouldn't give a shit about anyways.

I am waiting for either / or to just create a NFC shock collar.

No thanks trendies 

Back to my terminal.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 12, 2014)

Honestly, the watch kind of tempts me.  Not the Apple watch specifically but the idea...but I can find no logical reason for it other than the geekitude of yet another gadget.

If I had one, I'd want to be able to talk to it directly without the phone tether, and also have it do fitness tracking.  Radio reception or some kind of small onboard media player with a headphone jack would be nice, too.  Radio/TV watches have actually been around a long time (radio watches since the 1950s).


----------



## MannDude (Sep 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> Unsure what underwhelms me more, Apple crap or Google crap.
> 
> 
> The whole watch movement cracks me up.  Most of us stopped wearing and caring about watches many years ago when the clock function was built prominently into phones.  Back around when Blackberry was all the rage.
> ...




Reminds me of this for some reason:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> The whole watch movement cracks me up.  Most of us stopped wearing and caring about watches many years ago when the clock function was built prominently into phones.  Back around when Blackberry was all the rage.





raindog308 said:


> Honestly, the watch kind of tempts me.  Not the Apple watch specifically but the idea...but I can find no logical reason for it other than the geekitude of yet another gadget.
> 
> If I had one, I'd want to be able to talk to it directly without the phone tether, and also have it do fitness tracking.  Radio reception or some kind of small onboard media player with a headphone jack would be nice, too.  Radio/TV watches have actually been around a long time (radio watches since the 1950s).


I picked up a Samsung Gear 2 for just over 150$ thanks to a screw-up at Amazon.  I was skeptical, but had someone that would buy it from me for 250 if I didn't like it, so what the hell.

I get a TON of use out of the media controls alone.  I use my phone constantly for music streaming (typically through my truck's speakers or a Logitech UE Boom), and it's pretty damn convenient to not have to fumble about with the phone.

Being able to check texts with a tap, and respond with voice-to-text instead of sliming up my screen typing if I have my hands dirty.  Ditto with calls.  The fitness thing has been pretty nifty, though it doesn't always read my long-stride sauntering very well.

Would I pay 300$ for one of these?  Likely not, since at end of the day it's just a geek toy.  But I had a couple bucks spare, and thanks to the aforementioned buddy it was a risk-free purchase, so I went for it.


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Ald 

Working dudes and dirty hands and phones.. Or better, me with constant wet hands or humidity... Yeah swipping and these devices sucks.  I always get into lack of resistence with no reaction on swipe screens when working.  Pisses me off   multiple times a week.  A few phones have died due to tantrums...

As far as voice stuff... I refuse to talk to myself with a device listening...  I see people talking to themselves all the time with phone listening supposedly and I am suspect  So  I suppose the watch concept could work.. if they made such less trendy looking, metal, durable as all hell and less watch form factor.  Maybe a band and something more rectangle like on forearm.

Yeah I kill devices.  They aren't suitable for working people or those of use who get dirty, wet, rained on sometimes, sweat, etc.  I've seen iPhones left outside die in the nighttime humidity, literally drowning from humidity.  People that work for me are replacing phones monthly it seems... High churn, all manufacturers.   I push the exotic IP whatever cert'd gear but carriers don't carry such retail so you are in the twilight zone, out of pocket purchasing, no instant on site replacement, etc.

That fitness feature----  is just an accelerometer.  I am still surprised it's such a widely used technique.  Like you I don't have that normal human swagger walk, that happens when you have the wear and tear I have.  So I get funny output on accelerometers.   Walk on solidier!  $5 device top an accelerometer is


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got the notification my iPhone 6+ shipped!  So is everyone else that ordered on track to get theirs Friday?


----------



## NullMind (Sep 19, 2014)

I am resisting this one until I see it, I find my iPhone 5s size already big "enough", sort of preferred the size of the 4/s, but that might change once I actually hold one in my hands

The Watch .. I don't even need to see it ... want one !!


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 19, 2014)

I got an iPhone 6 Plus today, love it.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 19, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I got an iPhone 6 Plus today, love it.


Congrats . So, you are the first one to get it over here.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 19, 2014)

Now just don't drop it!

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/crowds-flock-apple-stores-iphone-6-release-article-1.1945392


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 20, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I got an iPhone 6 Plus today, love it.


 


bizzard said:


> Congrats . So, you are the first one to get it over here.


Got busy and forgot to update the thread my 6+ arrived just a little after 1pm. I love it!


I'll post some pics in the morning.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 20, 2014)

Took some pics with the google glass. I got to say.. The Battery Life of the 6+ is amazing.


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 20, 2014)

This kind of confirms my suspicions about the iPhone 6:


The race to thinness is kind of silly, because a number of people have said "I wouldn't mind it being thicker because the battery life could be better and I wouldn't be as likely to drop it".  Every iPhone I've had I've immediately put a grippier Pixelskin rubber case on.
The iPhone Plus is going to appeal to people who don't want to have/can't afford both an iPad and an iPhone.  I find I use them in completely different scenarios, so I prefer a smaller phone - the 5S is nicely sized.

Well, I'm sure it's a nice phone.  They always are.  I just find it annoying that Apple shoe-horns the globe into their vision of how you should live your life and use technology, but, well, that's the Apple ethos.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 20, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I just find it annoying that Apple shoe-horns the globe into their vision of how you should live your life and use technology, but, well, that's the Apple ethos.


That, their marketing, and the absolutely obnoxious fanbase are pretty much why I've never been willing to give them another chance.  That, and any company that has the gall to make their consumer base pay full price to be alpha/beta testers, and not even offer trade-in/discount on the 'fixed' version of the device, is one I would never purchase from.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 24, 2014)

Who's able to bend their new iPhone 6? 

http://gizmodo.com/and-heres-a-guy-bending-his-iphone-6-plus-with-his-bare-1638267139


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 24, 2014)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Who's able to bend their new iPhone 6?
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/and-heres-a-guy-bending-his-iphone-6-plus-with-his-bare-1638267139


Mine isn't that bad but its slightly noticeable at an angle when looking at it. I guess I shouldn't wear tight jeans with a big phone. ﻿


----------



## raindog308 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ridiculous.  Apple's drive to be thinner/lighter has driven them to a poor product design.  Really, would you be unhappy if the phone had another few millimeters and grams?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 25, 2014)

I would be incredibly happy if the few extra grams were highly radioactive.  At least then half my workplace would quit banging on about the damn thing, eventually.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Sep 25, 2014)

I actually had and iphone and i didnt find anything amazing about it, it was all hype from the marketing. However I will never buy another iphone just for the simply fact that when i tried to leave the phone and change companies and phone i couldnt, my phone number work stuck on there stupid servers and no matter what my new phone company did or the old phone company did they couldnt get it off and that really p'ed me off and so i had to get a new number. So, never ever again will i get an iphone.


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 29, 2014)

Traded up to the 6 yesterday. Pretty nice so far, just need a good case for it now.


----------

